# Official SMF April Throwdown



## fired up (Mar 31, 2010)

SANDWICHES

Here are the rules, please read them carefully.

*Official Monthly Throwdown Rules*

*BEFORE YOU START COOKING TAPE YOUR CODE WORD TO YOUR CAMERA SO THAT YOU DO NOT FORGET!*
  1. The dish must be SMOKEDin the cooking process, or feature SMOKEDingredients in a prominent manner.
  2. You must follow the throwdown theme.
  3. All entries must be cooked during the current throwdown period (4/1 - 4/30). A code word will be provided and must be written on an object and shown in your picture.                DO NOT DIGITALLY ADD THE CODE WORD TO YOUR PICTURE .This month's code word is CHOWDOWN
  4. All entries must be submitted by *Midnight Eastern time *on the night of 4/30.
  5. Entries are to be submitted to me (Fired Up) via Private Message with *ONE *picture of your dish and a brief description of your entry. Only one entry per person is eligible. Do *NOT *post your entries in the general forum until after the contest winners have been determined or you will be *DISQUALIFIED. *After you send me your picture please do not move or delete it from photobucket  so that it will remain in the posted thread for future viewing.
  6. There will be two categories for the judging. One will be determined by the judges of the events committee, and the other by SMF members choice through a voting poll. One contestant cannot win both categories. If that should happen, the runner up in the Members choice category will be the winner of that category. Any ties will be broken by the events committee's judging votes. Prize(s) if any will be awarded to the winner of each category.
  7. Events committee judging will be based on three scores, each given a score of 1-10 for a 30 possible points per judge. These will then be combined with all of the judges scores. Whoever has the most points will be the winner.  The judging will be based on these three scores.
*ORIGINALITY =*Trying something outside of the box.
*APPEARANCE = *How good the dish looks.
*DEGREE OF DIFFICULTY = *Technical difficulty and the amount of work that has gone into the dish.
  8. Any entries that do not adhere to these rules will be disqualified. Judges decisions are final.
  9. These rules are subject to change. Any changes made will be added at the beginning of the following throwdown.
*If you have any questions please send me (Fired Up) a private message and I will be happy to answer them for you. *
*Good Luck and have fun!

*Brad


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 31, 2010)

Am I just not seeing it?? What is the category for April?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 31, 2010)

Sandwiches


----------



## fired up (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL, look at the banner.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL!!!! I have to admit it took me a few min to find it... 


Like the idea though!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok well thats the problem then the banner doesn't show up on my work computer. 
The first thing I see is 

Here are the rules, please read them carefully.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 31, 2010)

I know Brad you should put it in Big Letters and at the top of the page. No Just kiddin guys but it is not that hard to see. It will be a good item for sure easy yet leaves the door open for some real interesting sammies too.


----------



## grogger27 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey rbranstner,
They probably got you on a client server connection. The company I work for has me on a Mobility XE Client program. It's just another security program. I just go into the program and bypass it when I'm on SMF. I then go into it and re connect after I'm done looking at SMF.
Good luck.


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 31, 2010)

FIR,    Thank You for ALL the work you do monthly.


----------



## fired up (Mar 31, 2010)

Just to clarify things a bit. A sandwich can be pretty much anything that is "sandwiched" between something else. For example you could have a hamburger patty between 2 grilled portabella mushrooms. It can be on any type of bread or bun as well. Or even a tortilla wrap. It could also be something that is served open faced like a Hot Brown or Manhattan.
Hope this helps.

Brad


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Brad, thanks for the detailed clarification with examples. Sometimes I can't think outside of the box... muchless get out of it.


----------



## meateater (Apr 1, 2010)

This should make for some interesting entries.


----------



## mistabob (Apr 1, 2010)

I really need to enter this month.  I've been slacking off lately, keep saying I'll enter a Throwdown but haven't.  :(


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 1, 2010)

I made grilled sandwiches last night, used Challah bread, turkey pastrami, smoked cheddar, topped with sauerkraut, dipped in Italian dressing, never thought to qview a sandwich but I guess I shoulda....they where tasty. I make samiches all the time so maybe this is the month I enter....maybe.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 1, 2010)

At first I thought that this would be really boring but then I started the thinking process and all sorts of stuff came oozing out of our brains this one is gonna be fun and get ready for some really off the wall stuffed in between some other stuff.


----------



## dyce51 (Apr 1, 2010)

ok looking at the other entries my "presentation" really needs some work....lol  All the entries look and sound GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2010)

So, are you smokers fired up about this month? I think I have my menu down and ready to smoke.


----------



## caveman (Apr 15, 2010)

It took me this long to think of something & now, I am scared to even try it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We have some very talented people here.


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2010)

YA wont know until you try, it's all in fun plus you get to eat the meal. Not much different that some qviews I've seen on here, and I've seen some excellent qviews.


----------



## caveman (Apr 15, 2010)

That's true.


----------



## fired up (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a reminder that there is a Sandwich throwdown going on this month. I have seen a few people turn in qviews of sandwiches that they could have entered. Not much of a turnout so far this month with only a little more than a week left. Now lets see some sammies!


----------



## herkysprings (Apr 20, 2010)

DUHO!!!!!!!

I just finished my trial run of Montreal smoked meat. While not visually stunning or much different from pastrami, the lack of recipes / technique made it quite the challenge, and a tasty sammie!

I'll have to post it later after I finish going through my notes.


----------



## meateater (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump For Sammies!


----------



## meateater (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought that this thread would be very active! I'm sure there's alot of ideas out there waiting for a camera.


----------



## fired up (Apr 29, 2010)

Only one day left for the April throwdown. I have only received a handful of entries so your chances are pretty good if you enter.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 30, 2010)

let's go people........don't make me come up with somethng just to fill the void!!!!!!!
J/K........i am really looking forward to seeing what people come up with this month.


----------



## meateater (Apr 30, 2010)

My last bump for April......


----------

